# Eyefinity setup under 150k-180k



## Vincee777 (Mar 1, 2013)

EDITED

*1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')*
Ans:Gaming on multimonitor. Playing games like CRYSIS 3, BF3&4, GTA V, WITCHER, METRO, NFS, COD etc.., on EYEFINITY

*2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.*
Ans: New Budget i.e, 150k. But can stretch it to 180k only when there is necessary or genuine need.

*3. Planning to overclock?*
Ans: Yes.

*4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?*
Ans:Win 7 & 8. DUALBOOT

*5. How much hard drive space is needed?*
Ans:2tb will be enough.

*6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.*
Ans: Yes. 24" x3 for EYEFINITY.

*7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?*
Ans:I will buy all the components.

*8. When are you planning to buy the system?*
Ans:Before May 19.

*9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?*
Ans:I will assemble it.

*10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?*
Ans:I stay in Belguam Karnataka. Open to online shops.

*11. Anything else which you would like to say?*
Ans:My previous budget was 80k. Now my new budget is 150k. Suggest me some solid components. Thanks Regards.


----------



## rock2702 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Eyefinity setup under 80k-100k*

i5 3570k-14k
Gigabyte z77x-ud3h-12k
Sapphire 7950 vapor-x x 2 -44k
GSkill ripjawx 4gbx2@1600-3k
Corsair hx850-10k
Dell s2240l x 3-27k
Seagate barracuda 2tb-6k
Nzxt phantom-8k

Total comes to 124k


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Eyefinity setup under 80k-100k*

AMD FX 8350 @12K
Asus M5A99FX Pro @9k
8GB(2x4GB) Gskill RipjawsX 1600mhz CL9 @3K
HD7870CFX @32K
2TB WD Cavair Blue @6K
Asus DVDWR @ 1K
Corsair Carbide 400R @4K
Corsair TX750v2 @ 7K
3x Dell ST2240L @25K
Logtech G400+G105 @ 4k

*Total ~ 105k*


----------



## Cilus (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Eyefinity setup under 80k-100k*

Also another thing to mention here, you need very good CPU power to avoid bottlenecking of GPU, especially when two powerful cards like HD 7870 are paired in CF setting. Opt for a good CPU cooler like Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo and overclock the CPU to 4.5 to 4.6 GHz. It will reduce the chances of bottleneck.


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Eyefinity setup under 80k-100k*

The bezels drive me nuts. But then thats just me. Why not a single large 32 or 40 inch?


----------



## Fog (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Eyefinity setup under 80k-100k*

he didnt mean Belgium.

I think he meant Belgaum, which is a place in Maharashtra/Karnataka not sure.


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Eyefinity setup under 80k-100k*



Fog said:


> he didnt mean Belgium.
> 
> I think he meant Belgaum, which is a place in Maharashtra/Karnataka not sure.


Holy hell, corrected.


----------



## Vincee777 (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: Eyefinity setup under 80k-100k*



rock2702 said:


> i5 3570k-14k
> Gigabyte z77x-ud3h-12k
> Sapphire 7950 vapor-x x 2 -44k
> GSkill ripjawx 4gbx2@1600-3k
> ...



How about core i7 3770k or Amd fx 8350?
Why not asus mobo as they are little bit overclocking friendly? 
Why not a single hd 7970?

Suggest me complete rig even ups and speakers. If total shoots over my budget ill talk with my father and will stretch the budget.



The Incinerator said:


> The bezels drive me nuts. But then thats just me. Why not a single large 32 or 40 inch?



Na. Want eyefinity only



Fog said:


> he didnt mean Belgium.
> 
> I think he meant Belgaum, which is a place in Maharashtra/Karnataka not sure.



Yup not Belgium. Its Belguam Karnataka



tkin said:


> AMD FX 8350 @12K
> Asus M5A99FX Pro @9k
> 8GB(2x4GB) Gskill RipjawsX 1600mhz CL9 @3K
> HD7870CFX @32K
> ...



Rig looks good. But want i7!!!!!



Cilus said:


> Also another thing to mention here, you need very good CPU power to avoid bottlenecking of GPU, especially when two powerful cards like HD 7870 are paired in CF setting. Opt for a good CPU cooler like Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo and overclock the CPU to 4.5 to 4.6 GHz. It will reduce the chances of bottleneck.



Yes will definately overclock. 
Is EYEFINITY worth it???


----------



## rock2702 (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: Eyefinity setup under 80k-100k*



Vincee777 said:


> How about core i7 3770k or Amd fx 8350?
> Why not asus mobo as they are little bit overclocking friendly?
> Why not a single hd 7970?
> 
> Suggest me complete rig even ups and speakers. If total shoots over my budget ill talk with my father and will stretch the budget.



If your needs are only gaming then i7 has hardly any performance benefits over an i5.If you still feel the itch,get the i7,it's around 6k more.The gigabyte board is a good performer,Asus has some RMA issues as I have seen from people's experiences.If you want an Asus get an Asus p8z77-v pro for 16k.

A single 7970 won't give u the best fps in eyefinity,also 7950 is only around 5-10% slower than a 7970 which can be overcome via overclocking.Get a CPU cooler like the noctua nh-d14 which is the best air cooler,will cost around 5k.

Regarding ups get a 1.1Kva APC ups for 5k.A good 2.1 speakers will cost you around 2.5-3k.

So your looking at around 142k,time for you to decide.


----------



## tkin (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: Eyefinity setup under 80k-100k*

i7 will add another 16k to your cost(incl mobo), and 7870cf is a lot faster than one 7970, so cost would become ~120k, if you can pay it, then:

Intel i7 3770k @19k
Asus Z77 Sabertooth @17k
8GB(2x4GB) Gskill RipjawsX 1600mhz CL9 @3K
HD7870CFX OR HD7970 @32K
2TB WD Cavair Blue @6K
Asus DVDWR @ 1K
Corsair Carbide 400R @4K
Corsair TX750v2 @ 7K
3x Dell ST2240L @25K
Logtech G400+G105 @ 4k
APC 1.1KVA @5k
F&D A555U 2.1 @2.5k

*Total~ 125k*

If you want 5.1 channel speakers Sony SRS D9 @ 5k

*And by far this will be the fastest rig money can buy ATM*

*I'd suggest to go with 7870CF, but there may be issues, like game scaling etc, so go with 7970 if you want a pure hassle free experience.*



Spoiler



*images.tweaktown.com/content/4/5/4597_27_amd_radeon_hd_7870_2gb_reference_video_cards_in_crossfire.png


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: Eyefinity setup under 80k-100k*

I would say get a single big monitor and a single powerful GPU.


----------



## Vincee777 (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: Eyefinity setup under 80k-100k*



rock2702 said:


> If your needs are only gaming then i7 has hardly any performance benefits over an i5.If you still feel the itch,get the i7,it's around 6k more.The gigabyte board is a good performer,Asus has some RMA issues as I have seen from people's experiences.If you want an Asus get an Asus p8z77-v pro for 16k.
> 
> A single 7970 won't give u the best fps in eyefinity,also 7950 is only around 5-10% slower than a 7970 which can be overcome via overclocking.Get a CPU cooler like the noctua nh-d14 which is the best air cooler,will cost around 5k.
> 
> ...



 I will go with i7 only with single hd 7970.



rock2702 said:


> If your needs are only gaming then i7 has hardly any performance benefits over an i5.If you still feel the itch,get the i7,it's around 6k more.The gigabyte board is a good performer,Asus has some RMA issues as I have seen from people's experiences.If you want an Asus get an Asus p8z77-v pro for 16k.
> 
> A single 7970 won't give u the best fps in eyefinity,also 7950 is only around 5-10% slower than a 7970 which can be overcome via overclocking.Get a CPU cooler like the noctua nh-d14 which is the best air cooler,will cost around 5k.
> 
> ...





tkin said:


> i7 will add another 16k to your cost(incl mobo), and 7870cf is a lot faster than one 7970, so cost would become ~120k, if you can pay it, then:
> 
> Intel i7 3770k @19k
> Asus Z77 Sabertooth @17k
> ...



 As far as i7 goes im confused btwb these two....
Asus z77 Sabertooth or Asus P8Z77 v pro.
Corsair vengeance or G.Skill Ripjawsx.
Western digital or seagate barracuda.
Corsair 400r or 500r.

Rest all ill go with tkin's config.



The Incinerator said:


> I would say get a single big monitor and a single powerful GPU.



 What type of single big monitor and a powerful GPU ull suggest. And any specific reason behind it?


----------



## tkin (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: Eyefinity setup under 80k-100k*



Vincee777 said:


> I will go with i7 only with single hd 7970.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A. Go with sabertooth, it has the best build quality and comes with 5 yrs warranty, its the only mobo in the world that comes with 5 yrs warranty, speaks volumes about its build quality.
B. Go with Either Vengeance or RipjawsX, but RipjawsX overclocks better, if you are not going to overclock RAM you can pick vengeance as well.
C. WD, always pick WD, seagate has 1 yrs warranty and has less reliability, on WD side go with either Caviar Blue(2yrs warranty) or Caviar Black(costs a bit more but comes with 5 yrs warranty unlike all other drives and are extremely fast and reliable)
D. Cabinet is your personal choice. whichever looks better to you, as you are getting a single 7970 you ca buy any cabinet as you wish, whatever your budget permits you.


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: Eyefinity setup under 80k-100k*

Theitdepot - Buy AOC 27inch Ultra Slim IPS LED Monitor (i2757fh) online in india
 and a 
Asus HD7970-DC2T-3GD5 Graphic Card

And if you still want a single big monitor get a 32/40 inch LED lit LCD panel from Samsung/Sony.

Thats how I like my game without bezels,but your choice can obviously differ from mine.


----------



## varun004 (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: Eyefinity setup under 80k-100k*

hey if you are interested i can build your custom rig and ship it to you. I live in bangalore and here there are some gr8 deals on hardware. Do not buy online the prices are inflated. I have build my rig and saved huge sum buying stuff from local shops.


----------



## sam_738844 (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: Eyefinity setup under 80k-100k*

Wont we ever suggest an SLI or Nvidia card ??!! its like we last suggested such setup in 1886 :'( they are not that bad...c'mon


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: Eyefinity setup under 80k-100k*



sam_738844 said:


> Wont we ever suggest an SLI or Nvidia card ??!! its like we last suggested such setup in 1886 :'( they are not that bad...c'mon



AMD has quite a following in the forum...  . Why does not anyone mention a 660 sli or even better a 660ti sli.... scaliing is better in SLI and microstuttering is less.
Also I read in some reviews (Linus tech tips etc) that the 660 ti sli has best efficiency when it comes to dual GPU's.


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: Eyefinity setup under 80k-100k*

Yes 660Sli is the sweetspot in the entry level and the 660Ti in mid end, I completely agree to that over Ati CFs.


----------



## d3p (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Eyefinity setup under 80k-100k*

Let me share an Ugly truth about Eyenifinity..

1). You can't just use eyenifinity with just any monitors.

Eyenifinity requires a monitor which should have Display Port & non of the Dell S Series Monitor have Display Port. Or get a GPU, which comes with a mini Display Port & buy an Active Mini Display Port to VGA Converter separately, which cost just above 4.5k in india.

Read this link for more information about the eyenifinity connectivity.

*<What are the basic requirements for connecting multiple displays ?>*


> Connecting multiple monitors for AMD Eyefinity technology couldn’t be simpler. There are four easy rules to remember:
> 
> 1). The first two monitors can connect to the graphics card with any display output on your product: HDMI, VGA, DVI or DisplayPort.
> 2). The third (or greater) display must be connected to the graphics card via DisplayPort.
> ...



2). In case you never read about bezel compensation..read the below quoted from Eyenifinity FAQ itself.



> In traditional multi-monitor setups, any piece of an object moving from one monitor to the next is simply chopped off and moved, regardless of how small that piece may be. For example, a small piece of a character’s armor might reach the edge of one display, resulting in the armor appearing to “jump” crudely to the next display.
> 
> *www.amd.com/PublishingImages/Public/Photograph_ProductShots/RGBJPEG/bezel_example_650W.jpg
> 
> ...



*So what's the Bottomline ??? *

*Its simple. Get yourself a Decent Config to play in 1080p resolution first. If not satisfied, get yourself into eyenifinity.*


----------



## Vincee777 (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Eyefinity setup under 80k-100k*

Hi all....

Was out of station and came back yday....

So my new budget is 150k. I can add another 30k only when there is genuine need....

So any suggestion??


----------



## HCgamer101 (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Eyefinity setup under 80k-100k*

i am not updated with the prices, something you can google and others can provide. 

this should be your basic config

i7 3820 / i7 3770k / i7 3930k
x79 / z77
16GB ddr3
2x7970
tx 850
intel 520 / samsung 840 pro
1tb hdd

the rest of the budget will go to the 3 monitors. 
and you are going to need all the money you can spare.


----------



## Vincee777 (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Eyefinity setup under 80k-100k*

i7 3829????? What kind of processor that is??? Do u mean 3820???

I heard next gen consoles are using 8 core so it is very necessary for me to buy a proccy which is of more than 4 cores. Intel or Amd doesnt matter to me.


----------



## HCgamer101 (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Eyefinity setup under 80k-100k*



Vincee777 said:


> i7 3829????? What kind of processor that is??? Do u mean 3820???
> 
> I heard next gen consoles are using 8 core so it is very necessary for me to buy a proccy which is of more than 4 cores. Intel or Amd doesnt matter to me.



yes that was a typo. Who is spreading these rumours? that the next gen games are going to use 8cores? There is no cpu on the market except for server class which are truly 8 core. even the 3970x the newly released cpu is a 8core cpu with 2 cores locked.

EDIT : 

if you want to overclock its fine, but overclocking is overrated. And with 2 7950s you will already be generating a high amount of heat. If you overclock you will also need to spend and get a good quality psu like 800w, not to mention an after market cooler and some additional case fans.

You want to stick with a dual gpu setup in case of eyefinity, because you are going to need all the extra Vram for loading large buffers.


----------



## d3p (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Eyefinity setup under 80k-100k*

Update your First post with revised requirements.


----------



## HCgamer101 (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Eyefinity setup under 80k-100k*

ASUS 7970 x 2 @ 68k 
i7 3930k @ 42k
dell 3x monitor @ 25k
ECS x79 @ 20k
tx 850 @ 8k
corsair 400r @ 4.5k
intel 520 256GB @ 16k
16GB ram @ 10k 

maybe you can skip the 3930k, according to your requirement, if you wanna add something else.


----------



## Vincee777 (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Eyefinity setup under 80k-100k*

@d3p 

Edited!!!

I was thinking about this config....

Intel Core i7 3930k
Asus Rampage IV Formula
Corsair Vengeance 16gb 2133
2tb Seagate Barracuda 7200.rpm
Asus Dvd Writer
Cooler Master Storm Stryker
Logitech g500
Corsair Vengeance k60
X2 HD 7970 or x2 7950...

Any changes here and there???

Pls suggest 

SSD
PSU
MONITOR
COOLER
SPEAKERS
UPS..

Thanks


----------



## vickybat (Apr 30, 2013)

^^ *AVOID CROSSFIRE NOW * There are driver issues.
Stick with *SLI *. I suggest a 680 4gb SLI. 4gb will be advantageous in surround resolution.

A single 690 will be an elegant option as its solidly build ( best build quality in the world along with GTX titan), makes extremely less noise and runs cool.

I would have suggested titan sli, but it won't fit your budget as they'll alone cost you 150k. 

For cpu, you can go for an FX8350. The cpu promises great performance in future games owing to its eight integer cores.
Its starting to show its power in crysis 3 as it performs same as 3770k. 

With the reduced platform cost, get a better gpu setup.


----------



## HCgamer101 (Apr 30, 2013)

vickybat said:


> ^^ *AVOID CROSSFIRE NOW * There are driver issues.
> Stick with *SLI *. I suggest a 680 4gb SLI. 4gb will be advantageous in surround resolution.
> 
> A single 690 will be an elegant option as its solidly build ( best build quality in the world along with GTX titan), makes extremely less noise and runs cool.
> ...



yes this is also a possible build, and it is future proof as well. But i still wont suggest to go for a 8350 and get a 3820 / 3770k and then later overclock a little if the cpu is hindering the dual gtx 690 performance. 

this is your build :

1. 3770k / 3820 
2. z77 / x79
3. GTX 690 
4. Corsair 1000HX ( considering you go for a dual gtx 690 + room for overclocking cpu ) 
5. 256GB ssd intel 520 / samsung 840 pro
6. Carbide 400R 
7. 16GB ram 8GB x 2


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 30, 2013)

I would say wait for a month,Computex is just a month away. Buy it after that. Its a big budget PC,so dont make half choices.


----------



## HCgamer101 (Apr 30, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> I would say wait for a month,Computex is just a month away. Buy it after that. Its a big budget PC,so dont make half choices.



but even if something new is announced, it will be months away and for india that means 2+months to the original figure. Specially since intel just released the 3970x i dont think a haswell is coming so soon.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 30, 2013)

HCgamer101 said:


> but even if something new is announced, it will be months away and for india that means 2+months to the original figure. Specially since intel just released the 3970x i dont think a haswell is coming so soon.



Dont mix up 3970X Target audience with Haswell processors target audience,which is mass market in ever sense of the word while X processors are segment specific/flagship. Even if Haswell take more than a month to come down atleast he will have a clearer picture of the scene and wont end up feeling shortchanged.I would say its worth the wait rather than jumping the gun when the release is just a month away.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 30, 2013)

OP go with the FX 8350 itself. Very VFM Proc and it will last you long in gaming since it has 8 cores. The 3930k is simply a waste of money ...


----------



## HCgamer101 (Apr 30, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Dont mix up 3970X Target audience with Haswell processors target audience,which is mass market in ever sense of the word while X processors are segment specific/flagship. Even if Haswell take more than a month to come down atleast he will have a clearer picture of the scene and wont end up feeling shortchanged.I would say its worth the wait rather than jumping the gun when the release is just a month away.



so haswell processor audience will not build a high end gaming pc? is this what you mean to say? 
And if haswell releases why wont people buy haswell over the current line of processors? Isnt it odd... ? like buying an extreme edition of p4 when you can buy the core 2 duo? 
haswell will take more than month(s) to come to india, and when it does op has to deal with the issue of escalated pricing. 
And exactly what performance jump are you expecting with haswell? Intel themselves have stated that there will be a 15~20% increase over the current generation. I dont feel comfortable with shelling out the same amount of money for a new architecture having the same performance. 

There is something also called as market acceptance. The pc industry has become so saturated that not everyone is willing to change from an sb to haswell in the blink of an eye. So also take that into account, it will be almost 1 year before haswell processors become affordable and VFM. This also means that the price levels of the current generation processors will remain stable for another 3-4 months at the minimum. 

My point of view is simple, if you are in a hurry to build a pc do it now or 2 weeks down the line. If you really want VFM, wait for atleast 6 months. 

EDIT :

intel confirmed haswell intro on 3rd June. OP can definitely wait till then.



Sainatarajan said:


> OP go with the FX 8350 itself. Very VFM Proc and it will last you long in gaming since it has 8 cores. The 3930k is simply a waste of money ...



The amd fx 8350 is not a 8 core processor. Please stop posting wrong facts. if the 3930k is a waste of money, then intel would be bankrupt till now.


----------



## Vincee777 (Apr 30, 2013)

How about this config

Processor-           *AMD FX 8350*
Motherboard-       *ASUS Sabertooth 990FX*
Ram-                  *Corsair Vengeance 8gbx2*
Hdd-                  *Seagate Barracuda 7200.12*
Ssd-                  *Intel 840 120gb*
Graphic Card-      *x2 Nvidia Gtx 670(SLI)*
DVD-                 *ASUS DVD Writer*
Cabinet-            *Cooler Master Storm Stryker*
PSU-                 *Corsair TX-750 V2*
Mouse-              *Logitech G500*
Keyboard-          *Corsair Vengeance K60*
Monitor-            *Dell Ultrasharp U2412hm x3(EYEFINITY)*

No have to build this pc in this month only cant wait..


----------



## HCgamer101 (Apr 30, 2013)

Vincee777 said:


> How about this config
> 
> Processor-           *AMD FX 8350*
> Motherboard-       *ASUS Sabertooth 990FX*
> ...



get intel. fx 8350 is useless unless you are running very very heavy multithreaded apps or you have a budget constraint. 

1. get intel 520
2. dont go for 670 sli, get a gtx690

if you are really inclined to go for a 8350, get a dual gtx 690 set up. and a 1200w psu at the minimum, not to add some massive after market cooler and additional case fans.

@OP : dont chose a cabinet for its looks, but for its utility first. You dont want a ferrari which cant go more than 100 Miles per hour.


----------



## Vincee777 (Apr 30, 2013)

No have to build this pc in this month only i.e., may......

If i buy 3930k my budget easily overshoots....

Gtx 690 is very power hungry + costly too....

like i said i want more than 4 cores proccy...


----------



## HCgamer101 (Apr 30, 2013)

Vincee777 said:


> No have to build this pc in this month only i.e., may......
> 
> If i buy 3930k my budget easily overshoots....
> 
> ...



and what are you going to do with a processor with more than 4 cores? 

show me one game which uses more than 8 threads except for crysis.

take a look at this 



Spoiler



*cdn.overclock.net/d/d3/350x700px-LL-d3796154_proz20amd.jpeg





Spoiler



*cdn.overclock.net/b/ba/350x700px-LL-ba153285_proz20intel.jpeg




and decide for yourself, if you really need a more than 4 core processor.

you have a 150k budget, if you dont take a gtx 690 . then lower the budget and get a dual 7870 cf rig. There is no point in spending 180k and building a rig with a fx8350 alongwith sli gtx 670.

here read this :



> The FX 8350 definitely consumes more power. Anandtech, Techreport, Tomshardware etc. all agree on that.
> 
> An excerpt from AnandTech:
> 
> ...



if you go for a 8350 rig, with a dual gtx 670, you will need a 1200w PSU if you go overclocking happy.

so its the same thing, with amd you lose money, because of increase psu cost and increased electricity bill. What you decide now is upto you. I have posted my views.


----------



## Cilus (Apr 30, 2013)

HCGamer101, right now most of the Applications including the games are becoming Multi-threaded and FX-8350 offers a storng point because of its Price-performance ratio. It is not like that Crysis 3 is the only game to support optimized Multi-threading. Dig a lille about the current generation consoles and how they are gonna change the game development directions.
However, in this case, I don't think FX-8350 is a good option as OP has a huge budget. In both SLI and Crossfire of the highest end cards, FX-8350 does not scale well compared to Intel i7 3770k. My vote is for i7-3770K.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 30, 2013)

take titan @rs 68k then,single gpu setup


----------



## HCgamer101 (Apr 30, 2013)

Cilus said:


> HCGamer101, right now most of the Applications including the games are becoming Multi-threaded and FX-8350 offers a storng point because of its Price-performance ratio. It is not like that Crysis 3 is the only game to support optimized Multi-threading. Dig a lille about the current generation consoles and how they are gonna change the game development directions.
> However, in this case, I don't think FX-8350 is a good option as OP has a huge budget. In both SLI and Crossfire of the highest end cards, FX-8350 does not scale well compared to Intel i7 3770k. My vote is for i7-3770K.



yes yes, i have read about what you are typing. And i have seen the benches myself. The fx8350 only beats the i5 34xx / 35xx in multithreaded apps, it does not beat the i7 3770k. Not to say that the amd offering is weak, but it is pointless to compare a product which is twice the price and has better performance. 

you talk about game development and new games, where are those promises of games using more than 8 threads? crysis is very heavily threaded and even you cannot deny that, yet it only uses 8 threads at max and it does not even utilize intel HT properly. So i find your argument of games going to use increased amount of cores ( more than 4 ) incorrect. After all there are only a few games which will have the graphics quality and the badly optimized code of crysis and are going to be released in the future.
Even then I am open to what you say, if you have some proof, post it here. 

For any budget above 50k if gaming is the main concern, then the amd fx 8350 is not the way to go as simple as that, its useless to suggest a 4 core cpu from amd, which falls short of the i5. And please dont tell me that you can overclock the cpu, even if you do a max 20% gain is to be expected and that too even when you are considering overclocking near the extremes. Not everyone is able to afford a L2N cooling solution, and as it is temperature in india remains pretty high. And for a 20% gain theoretically, you are maybe increasing your fps by 10-15 on the higherside on any game. 

Its always advisable to got for a stronger gpu and a medium cpu, unless you have a huge budget. 

As i have already posted if you overclock in that case the amd leeches power in huge amounts. That means you need a massive psu, and you are putting all your components at risk if you are not using a really high end motherboard and a rock solid cooling system.

The only future which i am seeing right now is HSA, and that means in years to come the concept of cores will be gone all together. So i dont exactly know how you are typing what you are typing and to me. Once HSA is implemented, there will be no cores. only threads running on a single system which are unified in each aspect.

@cilus, please get your facts right before posting. In no way does a amd fx 8350 not scale as well as a i7 3770k for a cf / sli setup. Meaning to say that the amd fx 8350 does not bottleneck the sli or cf setup.

The whole point you are missing in this 8 core brouhaha, is that only 60% of todays intel based computers still run the 1st 2nd and 3rd version of the i7 / i5 combined. And i dont think that in 2 years, everyone is going to be riding on the 8 core brandwagon. Even for the developers its useless. If they start making games which are so demanding, no one is going buy them for the simple reason that pc's will be so expensive and the hardware will not be able to keep up with the software, and so every 6 months we will see a new pc architecture coming along. 

Just think about this, games and applications are not about to be so multithreaded as you may claim them to be.

Yes i agree however when HSA picks up by 2015, the concept of cores will be gone.


----------



## d3p (Apr 30, 2013)

Just an Rough assumption

Three Dell U2412M Monitors : 18.5k each cost around 55.5k + Tax.

GTX 670 4GB SLI : close to 65k [as per flipkart]

*Now OP is left with just mere 60k do deal with rest of the Core Component !...*

Processor 19k, Motherboard 14k atleast, SSD 7k, Cabinet 5-7k, Keyboard - 7k....runnning out of budget.

Still one suggestion. Have a Single Monitor Dual Card Setup rather than Multi Card & Multi Monitor setup. 

Or Get SLI or CF along with three Dell U2312HM, which cost 45k overall. Get either a Single HD 7990 or GTX Titan or GTX 690 for the setup rather than multi GPU's.

Everyone knows, how much efficient & bug free a single Card is compared to multi card irrespective of the fact whether they belong to Red OR Green Camp.

Rest OP's Choice.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 30, 2013)

HCgamer101 said:


> so haswell processor audience will not build a high end gaming pc? is this what you mean to say?
> And if haswell releases why wont people buy haswell over the current line of processors? Isnt it odd... ? like buying an extreme edition of p4 when you can buy the core 2 duo?
> haswell will take more than month(s) to come to india, and when it does op has to deal with the issue of escalated pricing.
> And exactly what performance jump are you expecting with haswell? Intel themselves have stated that there will be a 15~20% increase over the current generation. I dont feel comfortable with shelling out the same amount of money for a new architecture having the same performance.
> ...



Dont put words in to somebodys mouth. Nobody here is CHANGING from IB SB to Haswell. He is building a new rig. So it is worthwhile to wait for a companies new line up of products to show up and then compare and make the purchase. He is not building a budget PC he is building a Hi End rig where he can easily consider a newly launched Haswell. And how do you know or are so sure that it will come with escalated pricing.  20% performance increase is a lot boy. Market Acceptance ??? So you think Haswell wont be accepted by the market. People said the same thing about SB and then IB (heat, 10% increase in perf etc etc but everybody who bought a gaming PC got the i5 357K as defacto.


----------



## Cilus (Apr 30, 2013)

HCgamer101 said:


> yes yes, i have read about what you are typing. And i have seen the benches myself. The fx8350 only beats the i5 34xx / 35xx in multithreaded apps, it does not beat the i7 3770k. Not to say that the amd offering is weak, but it is pointless to compare a product which is twice the price and has better performance.
> 
> you talk about game development and new games, where are those promises of games using more than 8 threads? crysis is very heavily threaded and even you cannot deny that, yet it only uses 8 threads at max and it does not even utilize intel HT properly. So i find your argument of games going to use increased amount of cores ( more than 4 ) incorrect. After all there are only a few games which will have the graphics quality and the badly optimized code of crysis and are going to be released in the future.
> Even then I am open to what you say, if you have some proof, post it here.
> ...



Your knowledge is very limited about the current path of gaming industry. All you are doing is just comparing couple of games' performance chart rather than trying to understand how the Multi-Core Console designs are going to drive the direction of the game industry. I don't wanna start an AMD vs Intel fight again again. Just go through this article: Future-proofing your PC for next-gen gaming &bull; Articles &bull; Eurogamer.net


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 30, 2013)

SO as usual Haswell with a 10 to 20 % performance increase and hopefully adhering to more instruction sets wont be disappointing to wait for. IMO,@ OP dont jump the gun. 

But if you are willing to go for an AMD with a HiEnd Board ,you can do so cause Steamroller will still  accept your old socket.Thats the beauty of it. Intel will be a dead end,if you buy an IB now,that is. And it does feel like a downer when after a month or two your friends will sport Hsswells and you despite spending a packet will be stuck with an old IB Rig!!


----------



## HCgamer101 (Apr 30, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Dont put words in to somebodys mouth. Nobody here is CHANGING from IB SB to Haswell. He is building a new rig. So it is worthwhile to wait for a companies new line up of products to show up and then compare and make the purchase. He is not building a budget PC he is building a Hi End rig where he can easily consider a newly launched Haswell. And how do you know or are so sure that it will come with escalated pricing.  20% performance increase is a lot boy. Market Acceptance ??? So you think Haswell wont be accepted by the market. People said the same thing about SB and then IB (heat, 10% increase in perf etc etc but everybody who bought a gaming PC got the i5 357K as defacto.



first of all mind your tone, you dont put words in others mouths. You said a high end rig, its not that when the haswell come its gonna have the same price to performance ratio. It will be escalated pricing, in case you have not noticed take a look at the price of the gtx titan and the i7 3960x and the USA counterpart price. 

dont call me boy. i warned you mind your tone. if you dont know dont post. Dont wank **** out of your ass. Yes google up on pc industry saturation.

People said a lot of things like doomsday, doesnt mean it happened right ?



Cilus said:


> Your knowledge is very limited about the current path of gaming industry. All you are doing is just comparing couple of games' performance chart rather than trying to understand how the Multi-Core Console designs are going to drive the direction of the game industry. I don't wanna start an AMD vs Intel fight again again. Just go through this article: Future-proofing your PC for next-gen gaming • Articles • Eurogamer.net



yes i can see how my knowledge is limited. I want concrete proof that games are going to be multithreaded and will use as much as 8 cores. Show me that, and then we have something to talk about. Dont want to argue otherwise.

*i am still waiting for proof *

everything you type or say is useless otherwise. if you have something to post, if not dont post here

all it says it that dual core cpus will not be useful.


----------



## HCgamer101 (Apr 30, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> SO as usual Haswell with a 10 to 20 % performance increase and hopefully adhering to more instruction sets wont be disappointing to wait for. IMO,@ OP dont jump the gun.
> 
> But if you are willing to go for an AMD with a HiEnd Board ,you can do so cause *Steamroller will still  accept your old socket*.Thats the beauty of it. Intel will be a dead end,if you buy an IB now,that is. And it does feel like a downer when after a month or two your friends will sport Hsswells and you despite spending a packet will be stuck with an old IB Rig!!



*will not happen *



> Intel or AMD? Since the arrival of Intel's Core 2 Duo processors, AMD has struggled to remain competitive, remaining in the game by offering its higher-tier parts at very competitive prices. In recent years it has bet the farm on multi-core performance - its latest flagship, the FX-8350, offers eight cores at 4.0GHz with no overclocking restrictions, while its Intel competitor - the Core i5 3570K - offers four cores at 3.4GHz. In a world where single-core performance still dominates, the Intel offering is still considered the better buy - it's certainly more power-efficient and has more overclocking potential.
> 
> We approached a number of developers on and off the record - each of whom has helped to ship multi-million-selling, triple-A titles - asking them whether an Intel or AMD processor offers the best way to future-proof a games PC built in the here and now. Bearing in mind the historical dominance Intel has enjoyed, the results are intriguing - all of them opted for the FX-8350 over the current default enthusiast's choice, the Core i5 3570K.
> *
> ...



ALL this does is compare and explain how the ps4 is 8 core and therefore you should also go for 8 core.

and its worth nothing, that everyone seems to agree on the single point that the ps4 architecture yet similar are very different.

i think we have established, that the fx 8350 though good, cannot simply compare to its counterpart intel offerings.

so what this means to say is that, the ps4 has an 8 core processor, so you should go for a 8 core processor, but the next generation game designs will be all about hsa


----------



## DDIF (Apr 30, 2013)

Well I won't get into much debate but to tell the truth and TBH, I think my current rig sucks so I am also thinking of a new setup. Sure in MT apps AMD rules and NIX rather than Windows take more advantage of AMD but for games AMD sucks and sucks big time.
Now all this discussion have me confused as to choose what, I can wait for two months at the max, so what best can I get under 200k. I don't need multi-monitor setup though. I will use above 50" LED for display and want the best gaming experience. So count me in with the OP for your suggestions.


----------



## nginx (Apr 30, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> SO as usual Haswell with a 10 to 20 % performance increase and hopefully adhering to more instruction sets wont be disappointing to wait for. IMO,@ OP dont jump the gun.
> 
> But if you are willing to go for an AMD with a HiEnd Board ,you can do so cause Steamroller will still  accept your old socket.Thats the beauty of it. Intel will be a dead end,if you buy an IB now,that is. And it does feel like a downer when after a month or two your friends will sport Hsswells and you despite spending a packet will be stuck with an old IB Rig!!



There will always be something new around the horizon. No point in waiting for Haswell. Let his friends sport Haswell, who cares? Not everybody cares about the e-peen you know. Ivy Bridge will give him the performance he desires and that's all that matters at the end of the day.


----------



## HCgamer101 (Apr 30, 2013)

nginx said:


> There will always be something new around the horizon. No point in waiting for Haswell. Let his friends sport Haswell, who cares? Not everybody cares about the e-peen you know. Ivy Bridge will give him the performance he desires and that's all that matters at the end of the day.



specially if one is in a need of a pc, if OP could have waited a little longer i would have suggested him to get the same config, so he would have saved some money, and invested in a dual gtx 690 setup. which would obviously have been much better then getting a new haswell based system.


----------



## rayfire (Apr 30, 2013)

w8 for AMD 7990


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 30, 2013)

HCgamer101 said:


> first of all mind your tone, you dont put words in others mouths. You said a high end rig, its not that when the haswell come its gonna have the same price to performance ratio. It will be escalated pricing, in case you have not noticed take a look at the price of the gtx titan and the i7 3960x and the USA counterpart price.
> 
> dont call me boy. i warned you mind your tone. if you dont know dont post. *Dont wank **** out of your ass.* Yes google up on pc industry saturation.
> 
> People said a lot of things like doomsday, doesnt mean it happened right ?




OOh Boy......

First things first, *EDIT :be careful with the language you use,*be a bit civilized then read and comprehend before you argue.I have seen many like you in forums fly by night types! Anyways.....

First things first ,Im not an amplifier that Ill have tone controls!
Secondly why do bring in a LGA 2011 Flagship processor in comparison when all Im asking is to wait for Haswell. If you delve deep in to history from Conroe/Wolfdale/Gulftown (i hope you know what that is} to Sandy/IVY days Intel always had the X series of processors and they were never ever forever priced sanely. They are not supposed to either. Thats company's flagship /benchmark thats why they always commanded a premium.Its very shallow of you to get them and conclude the pricing strategy of a company. They will remain that way while mainstream processor or the K series will be priced more sanely because they are mass market.

When Haswell will come it will be priced accordingly to commensurate its 15/20% performance increase. Thats justified.

When you go in for a debate keep specific products inline of debate,dont bring in GPUs. Because processors and GPUs have a complete different scenarios that they work in. So wise up. Read some more.



nginx said:


> There will always be something new around the horizon. No point in waiting for Haswell. Let his friends sport Haswell, who cares? Not everybody cares about the e-peen you know. Ivy Bridge will give him the performance he desires and that's all that matters at the end of the day.



And when that horizon is 30 days away I think its plain childish impulse working over the better of you,aint? Nobody here cares either for your naive childidsh input.


----------



## HCgamer101 (Apr 30, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> OOh Boy......
> 
> First things first, *EDIT :be careful with the language you use,*be a bit civilized then read and comprehend before you argue.I have seen many like you in forums fly by night types! Anyways.....
> 
> ...



really? trying to be as civilized as possible, you started with the name calling, and you are the one posting facts which dont exist. So i dont see what i did wrong there. This is getting too offtopic

have you even read the points that i have made? and what exactly do you mean by fly by night? because you have no other answer you can only troll and insult others 

anyhow im not really the eat-bullshit guy, so im reporting your post. 

The reason is that a 3930k is affordable in this budget and it definitely makes sense to go for it. take that advice and read something yourself. 

and as far as the series with the unlocked multiplier is concerned the point of discussion was not that, the point was that any new series will always have a lower efficiency / dollar compared to the old one at launch. Specially where the adaption rate is slow, not to mention the time and cost it takes for new socket based components to arrive in india. 


i know all those codenames of the processor series you are mentioning. and what argument you are giving is really run of the mill, i expect better answers from people here. Dont waste my and others time, by chit chatting. There is facebook for that. 

I demanded proof, you dont have any. End of story.

stop name calling, its not funny and its not acceptable.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 30, 2013)

Calm down.
What proof do you want? Thats what we are not getting. There is no need to provide any proof for my argument. 

*My argument is Haswell is just around the corner so lets be patient before making a big ticket purchase.*

Now what proof do you need for that.


----------



## HCgamer101 (Apr 30, 2013)

@OP please tell me what you decided to get.

OP you have mentioned, that you want a pc by MAY, finalize your config and post some pics. Best of luck


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 30, 2013)

If the guy wants the rig strictly in May, there is no use of recommending haswell.If you can wait a bit like maybe till July you can go ahead and get haswell, which is not a dead platform like ivy, though the gains will be around 10%.Also nvidia may launch the 7 series in June.If you can w8 till then, you will have your money's worth.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 30, 2013)

Exactly ,no point in getting carried away,if you can do wait for the Taipei launch. If you cant, as I said its your call and prerogative.The thread was started in March and its May tomorrow so,thats the sole reason ,if you can do wait. OP,Its a lot of money that you are putting in.


----------



## HCgamer101 (Apr 30, 2013)

what you guys cannot understand is that with that budget op is looking at flagship models, and we all know the pricing disparity of that


----------



## nginx (May 1, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> And when that horizon is 30 days away I think its plain childish impulse working over the better of you,aint? Nobody here cares either for your naive childidsh input.



Is insulting members here the only thing you do best?

Funny to see you warning another member about his tone. You get treated exactly how you treat others. No surprise there.

I will still advise OP to not wait for anything. Go for what is available now. The price/performance is at a very sweet spot for IVY Bridge right now. It will take time for Haswell to come to India after its launch in USA. You will also be paying a very high premium for Haswell just for a paltry 10% increase in performance because it will be Intel's flagship product. I remember very well how retailers in India were looting customers when Sandy Bridge was just launched.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 1, 2013)

nginx said:


> Is insulting members here the only thing you do best?
> 
> Funny to see you warning another member about his tone. You get treated exactly how you treat others. No surprise there.
> 
> I will still advise OP to not wait for anything. Go for what is available now. The price/performance is at a very sweet spot for IVY Bridge right now. It will take time for Haswell to come to India after its launch in USA. You will also be paying a very high premium for Haswell just for a paltry 10% increase in performance because it will be Intel's flagship product. I remember very well how retailers in India were looting customers when Sandy Bridge was just launched.



very good point. 

EDIT:

cilus also said, nothing about waiting for haswell and suggested the op to go for 3770k. And i think we know, that cilus has better knowledge in this field, than most of us.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 1, 2013)

idk what u guys are talking about to wait or not to wait while op has clearly mentioned that he will not wait so guys suggest amendments to his rig according to that..........


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 1, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> idk what u guys are talking about to wait or not to wait while op has clearly mentioned that he will not wait so guys suggest amendments to his rig according to that..........



@offtopic

already done. dunno why this discussion is carrying on?!


----------



## The Incinerator (May 1, 2013)

nginx said:


> Is insulting members here the only thing you do best?
> 
> Funny to see you warning another member about his tone. You get treated exactly how you treat others. No surprise there.
> 
> I will still advise OP to not wait for anything. Go for what is available now. The price/performance is at a very sweet spot for IVY Bridge right now. It will take time for Haswell to come to India after its launch in USA. You will also be paying a very high premium for Haswell just for a paltry 10% increase in performance because it will be *Intel's flagship product.* I remember very well how retailers in India were looting customers when Sandy Bridge was just launched.



Intels flagship product??? It will be the next generation of products just as an Ivybridge rolled out after Sandybridge. "Flagship" product is a different thing after all. God.

*We all know that it will take time ,the point is if he can then he should wait.Otherwise its Ok if he wants to make purchases right now.*



nginx said:


> There will always be something new around the horizon. No point in waiting for Haswell. *Let his friends sport Haswell, who cares? Not everybody cares about the e-peen you know.* Ivy Bridge will give him the performance he desires and that's all that matters at the end of the day.



 You get insulted only because you think you can go around insulting others at whim. You are wrong mate. And you taking decisions for OP and and making loose comments as "who cares" dont go down well,either.


----------



## nginx (May 1, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> You get insulted only because you think you can go around insulting others at whim. You are wrong mate. And you taking decisions for OP and and making loose comments as "who cares" dont go down well,either.



Where did I ever insult you? How is that e-peen comment even an insult? Do you see every comment as an insult because you go around insulting people so much that you expect the same in return? Sorry, but we are not all like you.

Yes I did say "who cares" because no sensible and rational person loses sleep over his friend sporting the next generation of Intel core processor lol.



> We all know that it will take time ,the point is if he can then he should wait.



OP already made it clear, he doesn't want to wait. Why do you keep beating the dead horse? It's not like he will get some super computing processor with 120% increase in performance over IVB if he waits another 4 months for Haswell.

Anyway I'm done arguing. I think OP has enough information by now to make his own decision.


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 1, 2013)

guys please stop argue as it will confuse op please stop


----------



## The Incinerator (May 1, 2013)

nginx said:


> Where did I ever insult you? How is that e-peen comment even an insult? Do you see every comment as an insult because you go around insulting people so much that you expect the same in return? Sorry, but we are not all like you.
> 
> Yes I did say "who cares" because no sensible and rational person loses sleep over his friend sporting the next generation of Intel core processor lol.
> 
> ...



I think its better we stop arguing over silly matters whether OP can wait for Haswell or not.I think we should stop making decisions for him.It my duty to suggest ,I did so. Its totally his call.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 1, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Intels flagship product??? It will be the next generation of products just as an Ivybridge rolled out after Sandybridge. "Flagship" product is a different thing after all. God.
> 
> *We all know that it will take time ,the point is if he can then he should wait.Otherwise its Ok if he wants to make purchases right now.*
> 
> ...



@offtopic :

Dont turn this into a troll thread . And instead of dirtying this post, debate somewhere else. This chapter was closed, you are starting a new flamewar. What exactly does Flagship product mean according to you then ?  

When OP has clearly mentioned he has to buy it this month, why are you again and again posting here.? Whats the point to this paragraph you have written ? Others have pointed out to you that you are crossing a limit, ill do that again and remind you.

apart from that you are changing your own statements, you first said that it will take 1 month, now you are saying it will take time. All this is leading to confusion to OP who has not even finalized his config. So what are you doing here really? are you trolling the poor chap? because anything else doesnt seem to come to mind..

@MOD's please lock this thread and OP can ask for his config in a new thread.


----------



## The Incinerator (May 1, 2013)

^^ 

Why are you unnecessarily flaming ,igniting,commenting and jumping in with conclusions when things are not even directed to you or argued, when things are already put across as clear as possible you are opening  a new front. Not good.


----------



## Vincee777 (May 1, 2013)

No dont lock this thread. There is no point in debating because am buying this pc in may only.

Ill stick with intel only.

D3p is saying again and again not to have multimonitor and multi card setup. I have seen his sign and came to know that he is using eyefinity with crossfired setup. He is having experince using eyefinity so he is telling not to go with eyefinity. 

So i have decided to go with single monitor and single gpu but powerful....

Now give me some suggestions for the pc.....

Suggest me big monitor.....


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 1, 2013)

get gtx titan for gpu and for big screen wait for comments


----------



## rock2702 (May 1, 2013)

Ok here is my recommendation:
i7 3770k-19.5k
Asus maximus v formula-22k
CM Hyper 212 evo-2.2k
Gskill 2x4gb Ripjawx @1600-3.8k
CM Storm Stryker-11k
Corsair tx 750-6.5k
Dell u2713hm-42k approx.
Asus Gtx Titan-67k
WD 1TB Caviar Black-5.5k
APC 1.1kva ups-5k


----------



## Vincee777 (May 1, 2013)

Like is said no sli or cf.......

Cant i buy Asus Aries 2 or Hd7990 devil 13 in india....

Here is my config which i have thought of buying....

i7 3770k
asus rog?????????
corsair vengeance 8x2 16gb
Seagate Barracuda or????
Gtx 690 or ?????
asus dvd writer
Cm storm stryker.... or any other but with enough air flow
vengeance k60 & m60
Benq xl2420t 120hz monitor
corsair tx750 v2
and cpu cooler???


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 1, 2013)

Vincee777 said:


> Like is said no sli or cf.......
> 
> Cant i buy Asus Aries 2 or Hd7990 devil 13 in india....
> 
> ...


for 3770k cm hyper evo will do

u can either take seagate barrracude or WD caviar black 2TB
instead of 690 u can get the topmost GTX TITAN


----------



## rock2702 (May 1, 2013)

Vincee777 said:


> Like is said no sli or cf.......
> 
> Cant i buy Asus Aries 2 or Hd7990 devil 13 in india....
> 
> ...



Edited my previous config according to your needs.Check it out.


----------



## rock2702 (May 1, 2013)

Ok here is my recommendation:
i7 3770k-19.5k
Asus maximus v formula-22k
CM Hyper 212 evo-2.2k
Gskill 2x4gb Ripjawx @1600-3.8k
CM Storm Stryker-11k
Corsair tx 750-6.5k
Dell u2713hm-42k approx.
Asus Gtx Titan-67k
WD 1TB Caviar Black-5.5k
APC 1.1kva ups-5k

With a monster like titan don't stick to a 1920x1080p monitor.Get into the 1440p club and u will never go back.I have a wqhd monitor and for me 1920x1080 is now like meh..


----------



## Vincee777 (May 1, 2013)

Ya cm hyper 212 evo.....

Gtx Titan are u sure.....
Because it is having 6gb vram and the other day i compared titan with 690 in hwcompare site.... Gtx 690 almost dominated on that site...


----------



## rock2702 (May 1, 2013)

Vincee777 said:


> Ya cm hyper 212 evo.....
> 
> Gtx Titan are u sure.....
> Because it is having 6gb vram and the other day i compared titan with 690 in hwcompare site.... Gtx 690 almost dominated on that site...



690 is a dual gpu card, u don't want to go sli/xfire way, you said that.In games where sli doesn't scale 690 will perform less than a titan.Titan is the fastest single gpu and is only 2k costlier than a 690.


----------



## Vincee777 (May 1, 2013)

@rock2702
Ya i searched for 1440p monitor and some korean monitor popped out.... So for 1440p monitor which one.... 

Ya for the gpus like titan and 690 1080p is not recomended...

Which monitor ur using....


----------



## rock2702 (May 1, 2013)

I am using a korean 27 inch 2560x1440 ips monotor, a single large display with such high res.Depends if you want to take the risk of importing from Korea.I got it on ebay for 25k including shipping and customs.


----------



## Vincee777 (May 2, 2013)

@rock2702

Are you talking about catleap monitor????

For 1080p 690 is a massive overkill....


----------



## rock2702 (May 2, 2013)

I got the crossover 27q led-p, the best among the 3 Korean IPS models.


----------



## Cilus (May 2, 2013)

OP, there are too much off topic discussion here. So I am just ignoring couple of them and posting my optionion about your multi-gpu setup. There are certain issues with CF setup now and it is better to avoid, at least for now. But there is no problem with nVidia SLI. Rather than buying a single highest end GPU, buy something like GTX 670 Ti SLI which will last far longer than most of the single GPU setup. Nvidia does have better driver support with lot of optimization tecniques implemented for Multi-GPU setup, resulting a smoother game play experience than AMD Crossfire.
For Cooler, I think your system deserves something better than Hyper 212 evo. DeepCool Ice Blade Pro is very good cooler at sub 3K price point and it is better than 212 EVO. The HT enabled Ivy Bridge Quad Core modules heat up resaonably when overclocked and a better cooler is needed here.


----------



## d3p (May 2, 2013)

Cilus said:


> OP, there are too much off topic discussion here. So I am just ignoring couple of them and posting my optionion about your multi-gpu setup. There are certain issues with CF setup now and it is better to avoid, at least for now. But there is no problem with nVidia SLI. Rather than buying a single highest end GPU, buy something like GTX 670 Ti SLI which will last far longer than most of the single GPU setup. Nvidia does have better driver support with lot of optimization tecniques implemented for Multi-GPU setup, resulting a smoother game play experience than AMD Crossfire.
> For Cooler, I think your system deserves something better than Hyper 212 evo. DeepCool Ice Blade Pro is very good cooler at sub 3K price point and it is better than 212 EVO. The HT enabled Ivy Bridge Quad Core modules heat up resaonably when overclocked and a better cooler is needed here.



I don't know, if my Post was overlooked or something. But with Current Budget & discussions it looks like OP might end with big Sh!t.



> Just an Rough assumption
> 
> Three Dell U2412M Monitors : 18.5k each cost around 55.5k + Tax.
> 
> ...



Again, the same suggestion. Either Increase your Budget to something like 220k - 240k or stick to Single Monitor gaming.


----------



## The Incinerator (May 2, 2013)

I WILL LIST OUT THE CORE COMPONENTS

Core i7 3770K 
Asus Maximus V Formula / Gigabyte Z77X-UP7 
GTX 670 Sli 
Gskill Ripjaws Z 8GB
Samsung 840 SSD
Corsair H100/H80 Water Cooler / Thermalright Venomous X AirCooler
Seasonic  Seasonic 850W Power Supply (SS-850KM III)


The Seasonic PSU has the 8+4+4 EPS which the Mainboards utilizes. GTX 670 Sli is a better option over a single more expensive Titan.And yes Ivys do get hot so get a good cooler.

If you will seriously use the features get those board or look at boards between Rs 12k and 18K. Since an Ivy 3770K will overclock to 4.8 Ghz no matter how expensive the board is unless and until you are going LN2.Stable overclockers are available for less. So keep that in mind.That way the PSU cost will also come down. As 8pin EPS  PSU cost less over the 8+4+4 ones,carrying the same wattage.

Moreover if you are not going over 1920 x 1080 27 inchers a GTX 660Ti sli is also great.


----------



## Myth (May 2, 2013)

Gskill Ripjaws *Z* are most optimized for x79 quad channel I think. Gskill Ripjaws *X* for z77 dual channel. 
Yes, a better cpu cooler please. I can feel my evo struggling with the SB i7 in summers. Its going to be worse for the IB i7s. 

+1 to the Core components listed above.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 2, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> I WILL LIST OUT THE CORE COMPONENTS
> 
> Core i7 3770K
> Asus Maximus V Formula / Gigabyte Z77X-UP7
> ...


up7 is too good wanted tat for myself couldn't afford it........


----------



## rock2702 (May 2, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> up7 is too good wanted tat for myself couldn't afford it........



UP7 is for extreme overclockers, not worth for general users.Btw how is your ud3h holding up? Is it good for overclocking? Also you don't have a gpu?


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 2, 2013)

dude i hav gs 600 u guys suggested me dnt tell me its not enough and all because u guys suggested me....as far as my ud3h is concerned its running good i didn't oc yet don't know how , but there easy a software for ocing normal temps of cpu are like ~33 C



rock2702 said:


> UP7 is for extreme overclockers, not worth for general users.Btw how is your ud3h holding up? Is it good for overclocking? Also you don't have a gpu?


but still its build quality and features are like sweet honey can't resist......(if i had dough i would hav bought tat)


----------



## Vincee777 (May 3, 2013)

This is my final build....

Intel Core i7 3770k
Asus Maximus V Formula
G.Skill Ripjawsx 8*2 (16gb)
Wd Caviar Black 1tb
Samsung 840 120gb SSD
Nvidia GTX 690
Seasonic 850watt PSU
Dell s2240l *3
CM Storm Stryker
APC 1.1 KVA UPS
Corsair Vengeance k60
Corsair Vengeance m60
Creative Inspire 2.1 speakers......


----------



## anirbandd (May 3, 2013)

^very balanced and good rig!! awesome! 

btw, why take those speakers?? take a good headphone.

and i dont see a CPU Heatsink..


----------



## rock2702 (May 3, 2013)

Vincee777 said:


> This is my final build....
> 
> Intel Core i7 3770k
> Asus Maximus V Formula
> ...



Looks awesome 

I would say go with the titan instead of gtx 690, hardly 2-3k difference in price.You won't regret it.


----------



## The Incinerator (May 3, 2013)

Multi Monitor set up is a waste. Anyway its your call if you want to see bezels in between your characters. IMO a single big screen,though expensive is still a better option over a 3 bezel infested visual.Otherwise the rig looks great.


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 3, 2013)

yes another vote for titan


----------



## logout20 (May 3, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Multi Monitor set up is a waste. Anyway its your call if you want to see bezels in between your characters. IMO a single big screen,though expensive is still a better option over a 3 bezel infested visual.Otherwise the rig looks great.



agree.....one big screen...and one big titan is way to go for your desired resolution...


----------



## d3p (May 3, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Multi Monitor set up is a waste. Anyway its your call if you want to see bezels in between your characters. IMO a single big screen,though expensive is still a better option over a 3 bezel infested visual.Otherwise the rig looks great.





logout20 said:


> agree.....one big screen...and one big titan is way to go for your desired resolution...



Let us know, what is the Size & Resolution of the BIG Screen you both are referring ???

One Big Screen & One Big Titan won't do anything special for the Resolution, which the BIG screen is supporting ??? Will ya ?? Then why getting a Titan or GTX 690 for 1080p ??? Do we have 4k Screens available in india ?? Nope....


----------



## The Incinerator (May 3, 2013)

d3p said:


> Let us know, what is the Size & Resolution of the BIG Screen you both are referring ???
> 
> One Big Screen & One Big Titan won't do anything special for the Resolution, which the BIG screen is supporting ??? Will ya ?? Then why getting a Titan or GTX 690 for 1080p ??? Do we have 4k Screens available in india ?? Nope....



You think any sane person would ask OP to get 1080p lines @ 60Hz BIG SCREEN for a GTX690 [though the GTX690 and Titans are his prerogative]? 

Its but obvious that by big screen Dell U30 and U27 screens are being pointed at , with resolutions of 2560x1440. And as mentioned by ME that they are gonna be expensive but way better than bezel infested visuals.He can have the Korean screens cheap but I dont want him to end up with dead pixels and heat.

One big screen and one big GPU will do a lot in playing games without bezels and higher resolution and settings. But thats my opinion ,OP may have different views and choices.

You dont need 4K for a 690 even a 2560x1440p with Metro Crysis3 BF 3 with High and Ultra settings will bring the 690 back to where it belongs.


----------



## logout20 (May 3, 2013)

Triple-Monitor Benchmarks : Crysis 3 Performance, Benchmarked On 16 Graphics Cards

*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/crysis-3-performance-benchmark-gaming,3451-6.html

2560x1440p....

i suggest op that if he is spending 1.8L then he should spend some on fuel and time....go to shop and decide for yourself for monitor and resolution...


----------



## S.S gadgets (May 3, 2013)

What's the current price of Gtx 670 OC edition in vedant or in MD computers???


----------



## Vincee777 (May 4, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> ^very balanced and good rig!! awesome!
> 
> btw, why take those speakers?? take a good headphone.
> 
> and i dont see a CPU Heatsink..



Which headphones ull suggest???
Is sound card imp in this rig???



The Incinerator said:


> Multi Monitor set up is a waste. Anyway its your call if you want to see bezels in between your characters. IMO a single big screen,though expensive is still a better option over a 3 bezel infested visual.Otherwise the rig looks great.



Yes bezels will be a problem. Anyway what type of big single monitor ur talking about and at what resolution???

And some suggestions about cpu coolers!!!


----------



## anirbandd (May 4, 2013)

i dont know about gaming headphones, i pwn people on my Sony MDR G45 on a session of CS1.6  ... but a sound card will drive the sound quality through the roof. thats if the mobo [ROG i suppose] you are getting wont already have awesome sound processor on board.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 4, 2013)

is'nt D3P the go guy for Eyefinity set-ups?


----------



## d3p (May 5, 2013)

logout20 said:


> Triple-Monitor Benchmarks : Crysis 3 Performance, Benchmarked On 16 Graphics Cards
> 
> Very High-Detail Benchmarks : Crysis 3 Performance, Benchmarked On 16 Graphics Cards
> 
> ...



Anyway you have Suggested him the Dell U27xx. BUt do you have any idea, how much it costs ??? FYI its 65k+ tax.

Now Three monitors vs Single  ??? U pay high & get less resolution.... 



Vincee777 said:


> Which headphones ull suggest???
> Is sound card imp in this rig???
> 
> Yes bezels will be a problem. Anyway what type of big single monitor ur talking about and at what resolution???
> ...



If you are planning to hook up a 5.1 or 7.1, then Only get a Sound Card. Otherwise invest it on Good Headsets like Megalodon or Roccat Kave. They don't need any sound card.

Regarding the Bezels, its never a big problem actually. There are Bezel Compensation modes available.

If sit very close, may be less than 30cms then yeah you might feel its huge. Other its pretty much enjoyable.


----------



## avinandan012 (May 5, 2013)

i have another suggestion.
If you have seen the office conference rooms there they make 4 x monitors to make a 2x1 big monitor. If some one knows any service provider who do things like that then we can redirect op to them


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 5, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> You think any sane person would ask OP to get 1080p lines @ 60Hz BIG SCREEN for a GTX690 [though the GTX690 and Titans are his prerogative]?
> 
> *Its but obvious that by big screen Dell U30 and U27 screens are being pointed at , with resolutions of 2560x1440. And as mentioned by ME that they are gonna be expensive but way better than bezel infested visuals.He can have the Korean screens cheap but I dont want him to end up with dead pixels and heat.
> 
> ...



This.


----------



## The Incinerator (May 5, 2013)

Vincee777 said:


> Which headphones ull suggest???
> Is sound card imp in this rig???
> 
> 
> ...



Bezels are a pain in the right place you will sooner or later realize it,anyways.Its elcheapo alternative when some ones budget cant qualify for a Ostendo/NEC CRV 43 or a quality 2560x1440p screen.We all have a budget and we all compromise somewhere.But how much that is the question. I have seen enough Hi End multi monitor setup but bezels are a pain,no matter what. Yes a Dell will set you back by quite a packet when getting a 2560x1440,but a Catleap wont,if you are lucky. So think about it. The way the games are going its no more that a Titan is an overkill,honestly even with a quality 27 inch 1920x1080p with Ultra settings on Crysis3 or BF 3 the GTX690 dosnt look as attaractive as it used to be let alone on 2560x1440p. Thats the fact. If you were from Kolkata I could have shown you the problems of a bezel infested visual while playing a FPS game. Anyways these are my points. All I want you to do is make a wise decision.

For CPU cooler rush and get the Thermalright VenomousX from Prime ABGB for Rs 3000 as soon as possible,and yes get a pair of fans along with it,as it dosnt come with any. That goes for Air.

If its water get Corsair H100/80


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 5, 2013)

I agree with d3p, getting three monitors gives a much more immersive gaming experience. it is pointless to go for a 65k monitor if you don't use it professionally and as far as the talk of resolutions is concerned it's good to remember that games will get in increasingly taxing therefore no amount of budget can save you from that.a good immersive experience is better specially if you haven't used a multimonitor setup. when it's totally dark you can't see the bezels and the visuals are really rewarding. 

as far as crysis is concerned as a benchmark for the resolution, even an old crt monitor with 1024x768 is more than enough in that case. because a gtx690 crawls to give more than 40fps with everything maxed out.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 5, 2013)

a 27" 1440p monitor is all OP needs.........
@d3p : bro you have 20" tri-monitor setup? or is it 24"?


----------



## d3p (May 5, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> I agree with d3p, getting three monitors gives a much more immersive gaming experience. it is pointless to go for a 65k monitor if you don't use it professionally and as far as the talk of resolutions is concerned it's good to remember that games will get in increasingly taxing therefore no amount of budget can save you from that.a good immersive experience is better specially if you haven't used a multimonitor setup. when it's totally dark you can't see the bezels and the visuals are really rewarding.
> 
> *as far as crysis is concerned as a benchmark for the resolution, even an old crt monitor with 1024x768 is more than enough in that case. because a gtx690 crawls to give more than 40fps with everything maxed out.*



Well Said. I don't know but optimization wise Crysis 3 Sucks. You won't get 40Fps with 7970CF at 1080p itself. 

P.S : Good to have you back.

I have 24inchers.


----------



## Cilus (May 6, 2013)

Guys, it is not a place to troll and command people about what to do. Everybody has their right to share their suggestions here and it is OP who will decide based on it. You guys don't need to decide what other will be posting. And please don't spam here.


----------



## Vincee777 (May 7, 2013)

I was surfin on the net and saw that this month they are going to release nvidia 770 & 780.....

So should i wait or????


----------



## rock2702 (May 7, 2013)

Vincee777 said:


> I was surfin on the net and saw that this month they are going to release nvidia 770 & 780.....
> 
> So should i wait or????



I would advice you to w8 for some time, look up for the performances of 780, 770 in the various reviews.Also if it were me I would get haswell at this point in time.When you are spending so much, get the latest gen hardware.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 7, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Guys, it is not a place to troll and command people about what to do. Everybody has their right to share their suggestions here and it is OP who will decide based on it. You guys don't need to decide what other will be posting. And please don't spam here.



Thanks for cleaning the OT crap 



Vincee777 said:


> I was surfin on the net and saw that this month they are going to release nvidia 770 & 780.....
> 
> So should i wait or????



what have you decided on?


----------



## The Incinerator (May 7, 2013)

Vincee777 said:


> I was surfin on the net and saw that this month they are going to release nvidia 770 & 780.....
> 
> So should i wait or????



I told you earlier too and am again advising you to wait for Haswell and Nvidia too. The Z87 boards have already been announced by ASRock!!!


----------



## d3p (May 7, 2013)

Well these upload are for those, who are simply whining about eyefinity [56k warning]

*@OP:* You will get the HQ uncompressed images.

Enjoy the Ride.



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/4110hTR.jpg

*i.imgur.com/oCdhi4X.jpg

*i.imgur.com/QLDF7W8.jpg

*i.imgur.com/IWUbHTF.jpg

*i.imgur.com/mOfTstd.jpg

*i.imgur.com/78LGNzK.jpg

*i.imgur.com/WL4NPLT.jpg

*i.imgur.com/t6FAfJE.jpg

*i.imgur.com/6vhwMOz.jpg

*i.imgur.com/TBj1J3l.jpg



That's max i can do atm with my Zero Photography skills. Let me know, if someone want the gameplay pics during lights off.


----------



## anirbandd (May 7, 2013)

^somebody kill me.


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 7, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> ^somebody kill me.



also me


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 7, 2013)

MY GOD THAT IS LIKE STEALING CANDY FROM A BABY. Holy ****. Looks incredible. D3P you are one friggin lucky guy dude


----------



## anirbandd (May 8, 2013)

whats luck got to do with it?? 

he has made it with his hard earned money, and it is justified. Period.


----------



## The Incinerator (May 8, 2013)

*Now a single BIG 46 incher without any 1 inch thick bezels running over the visuals or characters!*

Forgive me for the image quality!



Spoiler



[URL=*imageshack.us/photo/my-images/832/dsc00779fd.jpg/][IMG]*img832.imageshack.us/img832/2481/dsc00779fd.jpg[/URL]  

[URL=*imageshack.us/photo/my-images/221/dsc00781zy.jpg/][IMG]*img221.imageshack.us/img221/4121/dsc00781zy.jpg[/URL]

[URL=*imageshack.us/photo/my-images/825/dsc00780au.jpg/][IMG]*img825.imageshack.us/img825/5719/dsc00780au.jpg[/URL]




Yes its expensive over an eyefinity but super worth it.


----------



## d3p (May 8, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> *Now a single BIG 46 incher without any 1 inch thick bezels running over the visuals or characters!*
> 
> Forgive me for the image quality!
> 
> ...



What Resolution are you running the games ???


----------



## The Incinerator (May 8, 2013)

1920x1080p on a single screen.


----------



## d3p (May 8, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> 1920x1080p on a single screen.



Thanks for answering. I guess it answers rest of the story.


----------



## rock2702 (May 8, 2013)

I switched from a 1440x900 to a 2560x1440 res screen and the transition was huge.Never played on 1920x1080.So I tried lowering my monitor res. to 1920x1080 and man, it looked dull and hazy.That is 1920x1080 on a 27 incher.Once you play at higher res, it is very difficult to go back.


----------



## The Incinerator (May 8, 2013)

d3p said:


> Thanks for answering. I guess it answers rest of the story.



1920x1080p on a single large high quality screen over a 3 cheap computer monitors displaying a visual with one inch thick obstructions called bezels which alters the geometry of the picture....... ,Yes Indeed it does answer rest of the story. High resolution in one screen over three matter a lot.*The irony is even with 3 monitors you are still at 1080p vertically,the most important lines!!! A single 1440p is the answer or is still your next upgrade path!Thats the irony. Come join the club.*



rock2702 said:


> I switched from a 1440x900 to a 2560x1440 res screen and the transition was huge.Never played on 1920x1080.So I tried lowering my monitor res. to 1920x1080 and man, it looked dull and hazy.That is 1920x1080 on a 27 incher.Once you play at higher res, it is very difficult to go back.




Higher resolution 1440p on a single screen Im all for it. But three bezel infested screen is like looking out a window with iron grills!!!


----------



## d3p (May 8, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> 1920x1080p on a single large high quality screen over a 3 cheap computer monitors displaying a visual with one inch thick obstructions called bezels which alters the geometry of the picture....... ,Yes Indeed it does answer rest of the story. *High resolution in one screen over three matter a lot.**The irony is even with 3 monitors you are still at 1080p vertically,the most important lines!!! A single 1440p is the answer or is still your next upgrade path!Thats the irony. Come join the club.*
> 
> Higher resolution 1440p on a single screen Im all for it. But three bezel infested screen is like looking out a window with iron grills!!!



I'm not against a single monitor gaming, but the irony is here.

*www.audioholics.com/education/display-formats-technology/audioholics-hdmi-1-3-q-a/hdmi13resolution.gif

*i.imgur.com/DShHJ.jpg

1440p vs 1080p.

Field of View really matters a lot w.r.t gaming. In case you never had a hands one experience, its a different thing.

1080p on a 46 incher, i wonder how the text & images are upscaled. Again its upto the end user, how satisfied he & his eyes are.

FYI, i don't run 1080p its 3780 x 1920 & that's how i stress my GPU. After few minutes of either Gaming or Movies your eyes will start ignoring those bezels, which you call them windows.

Also its a very cheap solution rather than a single 1080p 46incher. I wold recommend you to read about Field of View from wiki

refer this *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Field_of_view_in_video_games


----------



## The Incinerator (May 8, 2013)

d3p said:


> I'm not against a single monitor gaming, but the irony is here.
> 
> *www.audioholics.com/education/display-formats-technology/audioholics-hdmi-1-3-q-a/hdmi13resolution.gif
> 
> ...



Depth of Field ? and Who told you or gave you the idea its not shown or seen in a high quality 46 inch screen which has every possible image processing circuit present, LOL.You should really try a big 1920x1080 screen (even a non reference screen} to get a first hand experience.

  Now as far as text readability is concerned on a 46 incher let me post an image rather than talking or getting links from elsewhere .....here you go...my screen.... showing your post.....[URL=*imageshack.us/photo/my-images/266/dsc00785yx.jpg/][IMG]*img266.imageshack.us/img266/2352/dsc00785yx.jpg[/URL]

Now tell me what is not readable here. If a low quality camera which has taken the shot from a distance,since its a large monitor, makes the texts so palpable you can guess how good it is in reality.Am I clear now?

Go out and get a big screen you will love it to death over one inch thick borders that mar a visual. Would you like a beautiful photograph of Megan Fox with one inch thick Jail Bars on her face. I dont wanna see her in Jail,comon. Kidding.


----------



## d3p (May 8, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Depth of Field ? and Who told you or gave you the idea its not shown or seen in a high quality 46 inch screen which has every possible image processing circuit present, LOL.You should really try a big 1920x1080 screen (even a non reference screen} to get a first hand experience.
> 
> Now as far as text readability is concerned on a 46 incher let me post an image rather than talking or getting links from elsewhere .....here you go...my screen.... showing your post.....
> 
> ...



If i'm correct, that's Field of View [it was an error from my side].

Just do me a favour. Take a screenshot of the FAR CRY 3 while you are playing at 1920 x 1080p & let me take a screenshot of FAR CRY 3 at 3780 x 1920. Then compare & you yourself will find out what is Called as FIELD OF VIEW !.....

Regarding Monitors of different sizes. I owned a 21.5inch Alienware of 1920x1080p, Asus VK278Q 27incher of 1920x1080p & also a Samsung 40incher before posting, what it looks like to game at 1920 x 1080p.


----------



## The Incinerator (May 8, 2013)

Theres no point D3P because Im against the black bars in my images. Even if its 4K I dont want them. Thats simple,and looks common sense to me. You had screens which were all 1080p and no 1440p 27 or 30 incher. If you had them you would have completely got my point over a single screen doing high resolution over 3 screens which is geometrically flawed in the first place because of Bezel Compensation. 

A high quality image on a single high quality screen doing a high resolution image [1440p] will always be better over 3 screens doing it. 


OK lets do it ,lets take a shot.


----------



## d3p (May 8, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Theres no point D3P because Im against the black bars in my images. Even if its 4K I dont want them. Thats simple,and looks common sense to me. You had screens which were all 1080p and no 1440p 27 or 30 incher. If you had them you would have completely got my point over a single screen doing high resolution over 3 screens which is geometrically flawed in the first place because of Bezel Compensation.
> 
> A high quality image on a single high quality screen doing a high resolution image [1440p] will always be better over 3 screens doing it.
> 
> ...



1440p of 27-30inch is pretty good anyday.. I too agree there, but a single 1440p doesn't come cheap. Moreover the only advantage with multi monitor is the Field of View it offers & higher resolution. 

Again, this bezel thing is something which is more of personal taste. Take it of throw it, it makes no sense.


----------



## The Incinerator (May 8, 2013)

d3p said:


> 1440p of 27-30inch is pretty good anyday.. I too agree there, but a single 1440p doesn't come cheap. Moreover the only advantage with multi monitor is the Field of View it offers & higher resolution.
> 
> Again, this bezel thing is something which is more of personal taste. Take it of throw it, it makes no sense.




Yes, whatever Bezel thing I did put up was my opinion or personal preference, thats true. Its personal taste I agree on that.


----------



## avinandan012 (May 8, 2013)

3 x 24inch 1080p monitors in portrait mode will offer huge DOF & there will not be the feeling that the image is streaching

i have seen in office conference rooms there's a very large display. Initialy i thought it to be a huge single display on closer look i found that it is 4 displays configured as 2 x 2 grid.

So if we can suggest op such bezel less monitor it will be worth it only down side of this is op has to sell out a good amount on mounting mechanism of such kind of setup.

have a look at this thread


----------



## d3p (May 8, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> 3 x 24inch 1080p monitors in portrait mode will offer huge DOF & there will not be the feeling that the image is streaching
> 
> i have seen in office conference rooms there's a very large display. Initialy i thought it to be a huge single display on closer look i found that it is 4 displays configured as 2 x 2 grid.
> 
> ...



There are Curved Monitors made by NEC CRV43D & Alienware. AFAIK, it was priced at 8000$.

*cdn.overclock.net/c/cb/500x1000px-LL-cbbd5e54_alienware-crvd-42dwx-curved.jpeg


----------



## The Incinerator (May 8, 2013)

I have actually used a Curved Ostendo when working in Saudi Arabia with a liquid Immersed PC,The experience of playing Crysis on that is phenomenal! [the gear belonged to a Technology Shop named Me Mega in Prince Sultan Street,  Jeddah]But they didnt have todays HD Resolutions....thats a downer.

The Ostendo are priced at $6700 and NECs were $7100/7300


----------



## BombayBoy (May 9, 2013)

d3p said:


> Let us know, what is the Size & Resolution of the BIG Screen you both are referring ???
> 
> One Big Screen & One Big Titan won't do anything special for the Resolution, which the BIG screen is supporting ??? Will ya ?? Then why getting a Titan or GTX 690 for 1080p ??? Do we have 4k Screens available in India ?? Nope....



i prefer gaming on my single big screen over a multi-screen setup with the bezels (just personal preference) 

for the 4K Screens - you can get one here if it is in budget Sony 3D LED TV KD-84X9000 (Black, 84) Buy Sony 3D LED TV KD-84X9000 - Home Entertainment - Infibeam.com


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 9, 2013)

lol u guys are fighting over big screen we are struggling for 1080p here..........


----------



## avinandan012 (May 10, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> lol u guys are fighting over big screen we are struggling for 1080p here..........


720p here


----------



## vaibhavs800 (May 10, 2013)

I7 3930k 30k
gigabyte x79 ud5 20k
670sli 54k
at leaves you approximately 80k for other components!
If you want dell increase your budget a little and you can have a great rig with quad channel memory, more gpu bandwidth from mobo. Its an insane rig 
Actually my dream rig if I get into IIT


And did I mention you will have a 6 core cpu which will be a little better than haswell i7 overall


----------



## anirbandd (May 10, 2013)

so much for arguments.. where is OP??

is he even reading all this?


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 10, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> so much for arguments.. where is OP??
> 
> is he even reading all this?



Good point !!!


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 10, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> so much for arguments.. where is OP??
> 
> is he even reading all this?



dude the bird already flew away.........


----------



## anirbandd (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Vincee777 (May 11, 2013)

I was having my exams so was absent here...

Anyways to the point
Here locally Dell U2713hm is available for 48k. So should i go with 3*Dell U2312hm or a single Dell U2713hm...

As for the compo ill be buying
I7 3930k
asus rampage iv formula
2*hd7970.....


----------



## rock2702 (May 11, 2013)

Vincee777 said:


> I was having my exams so was absent here...
> 
> Anyways to the point
> Here locally Dell U2713hm is available for 48k. So should i go with 3*Dell U2312hm or a single Dell U2713hm...
> ...



Buy a single u2713hm monitor, instead of 3 u2312hm.


----------



## varun004 (May 11, 2013)

go for eyefinity setup....buy 3 60hz 23-24inch monitor with thin bezels Ips panels. In that case 3* dell u2312hm


----------



## The Incinerator (May 11, 2013)

Dont go Crossfire,if Dual cards stick with SLI. I would say stick with a single large screen 1440p screen.

Thast my personal experience and opinion other may have different views and points and I respect that.


----------



## vaibhavs800 (May 11, 2013)

Dude get gtx 670*2, it will scale much more than hd7970 crossfire and will be equivalent to gtx 690, if you overclock a little. Only 680 sli and titan sli will be faster than your setup.
plus at 54k its relatively cheap
And go for single dell screen at 1440p
by rampage formula, you know you should get x79 one not z77 
And please again dont go for crossfire currently.


----------



## arko1983 (May 11, 2013)

i am also saving up to buy big screen.46-55inch.really loved ur  screen@incinerator. currently eyeing lg 476410 around 80k


----------



## The Incinerator (May 11, 2013)

arko1983 said:


> i am also saving up to buy big screen.46-55inch.really loved ur  screen@incinerator. currently eyeing lg 476410 around 80k



Thank You @ arko. Gaming on 55inch will be phenomenal. Its worth saving for.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 11, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Thank You @ arko. Gaming on 55inch will be phenomenal. Its worth saving for.



dude.while gaming on your Big-Ass TV,do you sit very close(like with a normal monitor) or very far(as in playing on console with controller)
I wanted to use my 32-incher for gaming thats why


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 11, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Thank You @ arko. Gaming on 55inch will be phenomenal. Its worth saving for.



dude u srsly work on a 46 inch comp??


----------



## BombayBoy (May 11, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> dude.while gaming on your Big-Ass TV,do you sit very close(like with a normal monitor) or very far(as in playing on console with controller)
> I wanted to use my 32-incher for gaming thats why



for gaming you would be better off with a console like set up if you have supporting controller/wireless set



gta0gagan said:


> dude u srsly work on a 46 inch comp??



if that work is only gaming and watching movies  else connecting it to a lil Philips 22 inch screen 

though your questions were not at me, it is a similar set for me


----------



## The Incinerator (May 11, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> dude.while gaming on your Big-Ass TV,do you sit very close(like with a normal monitor) or very far(as in playing on console with controller)
> I wanted to use my 32-incher for gaming thats why



3 to 3.5 feet away with contrast and brightness set to very low and comfortable levels when not gaming or watching movies.



gta0gagan said:


> dude u srsly work on a 46 inch comp??



And why not?


----------



## arko1983 (May 11, 2013)

@incinerator how about 3d? I will use my tv as a second monitor(ie clone).I dont have the funds right now but when i have enough i will start searching but 55 inches cost around 1.25 lakh+ will probably settle with 46 inches.btw wat is ur tv model . will play racing games with g27+46inch tv.


----------



## The Incinerator (May 11, 2013)

arko1983 said:


> @incinerator how about 3d? I will use my tv as a second monitor(ie clone).I dont have the funds right now but when i have enough i will start searching but 55 inches cost around 1.25 lakh+ will probably settle with 46 inches.btw wat is ur tv model . will play racing games with g27+46inch tv.



Its a Samsung LN46C630K1FXZA LCD TV. No 3D or Smart features. But very good picture quality.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 11, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> 3 to 3.5 feet away with contrast and brightness set to very low and comfortable levels when not gaming or watching movies.
> 
> 
> 
> And why not?


is it your home or some kinda mission control center ( it would really giv a look like tat just by imagining a big screen in front of a huge wall..........


----------



## The Incinerator (May 11, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> is it your home or some kinda mission control center ( it would really giv a look like tat just by imagining a big screen in front of a huge wall..........



If you look closely in to the picture you will see that I have the display on a stand on top of my Stereo Amplifier and SACD player and not on the wall as the wall is occupied with another 32inch Sony KLV-32NX500, which I used to use earlier! Im contemplating to remove the Sony from the wall and hang the Samsung instead.Lets see.


----------

